# using tp-link in client mode - no internet!



## romanholiday (Feb 28, 2011)

hi,

i'm trying to connect a non-wireless enabled pc to my virginmedia network by using a tp-link ta-wa500g router in client mode.

the pc connects to the router via ethernet fine, and i can access the router admin page etc., but the router doesn't seem talk wirelessly to the virgin box. it finds it and everything, but i can't access the internet at all. i've tried removing the password, resetting everything, i've upgraded to the latest firmware, but have come to a bit of a dead end.

any thoughts?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi romanholiday - Welcome to TSF,

Make sure that Wireless support is enabled from your router. Also, DHCP needs to be enabled from your computer. What's the Operating System of the computer in question?

Let's verify if you have all the network cables and connections plugged in to the proper Ports. From the Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer and Xbox needs to be wired to the LAN Ports of your router.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed.

If you can't still wireless connect please provide an ipconfig /all of your computer and post the results here.

From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------

